
Ask HN: What privacy focused plugins do you use? - giancarlostoro
In the wake of a lot of the concerns for online privacy and being tracked online it&#x27;s become more and more apparent that plugins are necessary to sort of &#x27;harden&#x27; your browser from leaking too much information (which can be used to track and identify you online) by restricting what the browser can do.<p>What are some of your favorite plugins?<p>Some I&#x27;ve found recently &#x2F; have been using for Firefox include:<p>Decentraleyes, CanvasBlocker, AdBlocker Ultimate (kinda hard to figure out which AdBlocker is the &quot;best&quot; &#x2F; trustworthy), Firefox Containers, Facebook Container, Don&#x27;t Touch My Tabs, and Disconnect.<p>Notice: I know this doesn&#x27;t stop them from fully tracking us, but it at least helps, and in some cases improves browsing experience on the web tenfold.
======
notjtrig
I like to run no script or ghostery, I recommend uBlock for ads, a user agent
switcher, cookie auto delete.

I'm going to have to get Decentraleyes and Don't touch my tabs, and try
Disconnect. I don't bother with containers but I'll use private browsing if I
need one.

------
blanche_
uBlock, Decentraleyes, PrivacyBadger

